# HOME MADE PAINT BOOTH!



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

So for the last few month ive been finishing up my paint booth. I made it out of a car port. It is 20 ft wide and 28 ft long. Its not done yet but its close.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17323470
> *So for the last few month ive been finishing up my paint booth. I made it out of a car port. It is 20 ft wide and 28 ft long. Its not done yet but its close.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the stuff you lined it with?? it looks almost like marine sound deadening stuff?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

how much does it owe you? you got a system to filter your air? looks good. keep this thread updated...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 01:11 AM~17327310
> *Whats the stuff you lined it with?? it looks almost like marine sound deadening stuff?
> *


Its insulation foam board. Its like 2inch thick. Found a guy in Gainsville Florida on craigs list selling it for cheap. That stuff makes it way cooler inside and keeps the sound from getting out. I plan on putting A/C in there aswell so when im just working on other stuff it will be nice and cool.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 28 2010, 01:19 AM~17327331
> *how much does it owe you? you got a system to filter your air? looks good. keep this thread updated...
> *


I havent cut the holes in the doors yet for the filters. Thats what i have to do next. I have filters for the doors and i have the exhaust filters for the rear wall where the big hole is. There is another big exhaust fan there...I will keep posting pics of it as i finish up.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Came out nice.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2010, 06:11 AM~17327965
> *Came out nice.
> *


Thanks...


----------



## sx-t-4 impala (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks real good homie. Thats a good idea.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

can i use it and ill let u know if it works or not :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17323470
> *So for the last few month ive been finishing up my paint booth. I made it out of a car port. It is 20 ft wide and 28 ft long. Its not done yet but its close.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats tight :wow:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 28 2010, 07:29 AM~17328333
> *can i use it and ill let u know if it works or not :biggrin:
> *


Sure come on over...lol..Just bring some cash with you though....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 28 2010, 07:35 AM~17328386
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    thats tight  :wow:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

looks good homie!!!!!!!!! nice in roomy to walk all the way around and visualize! thats important cause in most booth it gets tight! :biggrin:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

That's nice as hell man, but aren't you going to have to pay property tax on it since it's an enclosed structure now? Just wondering...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 28 2010, 04:44 PM~17333723
> *That's nice as hell man, but aren't you going to have to pay property tax on it since it's an enclosed structure now? Just wondering...
> *


Well if they come at me with that then ill just lift it up off the ground and throw a akle under it and tell them its my mobile home..... :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 28 2010, 02:58 PM~17332643
> *looks good homie!!!!!!!!! nice in roomy to walk all the way around and visualize! thats important cause in most booth it gets tight! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that was my plan. Ive been in a few paint booth and they just seem to be to damn small.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I like the way you think homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17334050
> *I like the way you think homie!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79cuttybang (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks Good!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@Apr 28 2010, 06:42 PM~17334820
> *Looks Good!!
> *


Thanks...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's awesome keep us updated on this and also try to give us an idea of what materials you all used and the total cost in the end...


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks Good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

good


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

AAAHHHHH.... LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

looks good ill be startin converting my garage to a paint booth at the end of may..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 29 2010, 12:21 PM~17341888
> *looks good ill be startin converting my garage to a paint booth at the end of may..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17348045
> *:drama:
> *


So when i get done with the booth you need to come back down so we can do work on the 61...We wont have to worry about sitting out side baking in the sun working on her....Im going to try and throw some AC up in there as well....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

did someone just say AC in the booth? now your talking... :yes:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know shit about painting cars, but that booth looks pretty good!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

more pics of tha boof... :run:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I just finished putting up the last panels on the walls yesterday. Now i have to figure out how to mount the filters on the front doors. Ill post pics when i get the filters up.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

updates?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

holy shit this is exactly what i was looking for and i didnt even know it yet. i wanna see this bitch finished.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

about how much did it cost by time of completion?


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice idea I would have never thought of that, looks like its coming along nice and is pretty wide.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my HOA would have me arrested if i tried some shit like that. looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## triggs2580 (May 9, 2010)

is it going to be down draft ? or what ? how much do u have into it so far with just walls, roof ,cement slab,and doors ? just wondering cause were thinking about buying one but if cheaper to build one then will build one we have an good one now but we want a perfect one . $ IS IT MY STYLE OR THE WAY I ROLL THAT MAKES THESE HATERZ WANNA HATE SUM MO $ TRIGGS


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

any new pics???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

you dont have to worry about the e.p.a. in florida?or is that legit enough?in my town inspectors would be all over that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17328333
> *can i use it and ill let u know if it works or not :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Shit i for got about this topic...Oooops...lol...Anyways im at work right now and i dont have pictures of what ive done. Ive actually been busy painting cars so i havent been on the computer to much. I did get the filters mounted in the doors and put the rest of the panels up. All i have to do now is seal the bottom of the walls so they are not sucking in dirt from the bottom and i should be done with it. O and as for the guys who asked the price of it, i would say i have around $4,000.00 in it....Its still alot cheaper then a real booth and a lot bigger then most ive seen.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

post up :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17323470
> *So for the last few month ive been finishing up my paint booth. I made it out of a car port. It is 20 ft wide and 28 ft long. Its not done yet but its close.
> 
> 
> ...


*damn very Professional lookin :0 
but in my opinion i would of made it taller  *


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17682388
> *damn very Professional lookin :0
> but in my opinion i would of made it taller
> *


Yeah i thought about it but i was working with what i already had. I dont plan on painting any monster trucks or buses anytime soon so its ok for now...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 3 2010, 01:48 PM~17682974
> *Yeah i thought about it but i was working with what i already had. I dont plan on painting any monster trucks or buses anytime soon so its ok for now...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 29 2010, 04:29 PM~17339724
> *that's awesome keep us updated on this and also try to give us an idea of what materials you all used and the total cost in the end...
> *




that was me who asked about the cost......thanks man $4,000 is not bad :0 and you have a/c in it :wow:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 7 2010, 08:07 AM~17715420
> *that was me who asked about the cost......thanks man $4,000 is not bad :0    and you have a/c in it :wow:
> *


I haven't put A/C in it yet...Soon though. Its getting real hot now in Florida.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 8 2010, 08:23 AM~17725342
> *I haven't put A/C in it yet...Soon though. Its getting real hot now in Florida.
> *


:yessad: hno:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

BOULEVARD knights who painted my cutty thats black,silverleaf on top had bk on trunk.. needn touchups an yes its still fresh as ever.. pm if ya kno


----------

